# Unbelievable!!



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Mail on Sunday yesterday reported an alleged crime that had taken place in a hotel in Benalmadena. 
According to the 'victims', a middle-aged husband and wife from Manchester, they were both sleeping in their top-floor room when the wife woke up to find she had been raped and screamed, waking her husband. They both saw a naked man leaving the room by the door. A large amount of money had also disappeared. It was the last night of their holiday.
The couple told police (and The Sun and The Mail on Sunday) that they had been gassed whilst asleep......

A few thoughts...

where did the intruder leave his clothes?
where did he leave the gas canister, aerosol or whatever?
since he had no pockets, where did he put the money? 
how did he get in the door? - it has an electronic keypad, apparently
how did he manage to leave the hotel naked?: the lifts and stairs from the floor where the alleged assault/theft took place lead to the foyer
why did the gas not affect the intruder? (the couple did not say he was naked apart from a gas mask)
what kind of gas can be used to such precise effect?:
how was the gas introduced into the room?

and

did the couple ask for a police report to send to their insurance company to recoup the 'stolen'money?
did they get paid by the papers their story was reported to?

and, finally

am I becoming a suspicious-minded old biddy?
(The answer to the last question is, patently, yes).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The Mail on Sunday yesterday reported an alleged crime that had taken place in a hotel in Benalmadena.
> According to the 'victims', a middle-aged husband and wife from Manchester, they were both sleeping in their top-floor room when the wife woke up to find she had been raped and screamed, waking her husband. They both saw a naked man leaving the room by the door. A large amount of money had also disappeared. It was the last night of their holiday.
> The couple told police (and The Sun and The Mail on Sunday) that they had been gassed whilst asleep......
> 
> ...


The story just makes me want to lie down in a quite room away from "reality".


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

British holidaymaker 'raped in bed next to unconscious husband after they were gassed' at Costa del Sol hotel 


Take a look at the comments in the Mail, there is a lot of sceptical remarks about this couples story, the article is seriously lacking information and therefore credibility..

I would also be sceptical


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........hhhmmm, certainly more to this one!!!? 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The whole "gassing crime" thing is an internet myth anyway. ainkiller:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Totally absurd story. Methinks filthy wonga is involved...


----------

